# Boilers



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm an oil burner technician have all my gas licences. Going to swap the boiler in my house. Going to switch to propane. Putting in a rinnai for hot water. Going back and forth between Buderus GB142 or Triangle tube Solo. Any in put would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

amh,

I've been using the Triangle tube for a few years now. I've had excellent results with them. The HX is 416 SS (I believe) and has super flow characteristics for a mod con boiler. The 142 uses an AL HX which I find problematic. I've seen AL HXs that have had very short lives if not treated, or installed exactly to the letter of the install manual. Also Rinnai has a new series coming (I have one on order for delivery in 15 days) that does both DHW and space heat. Good Luck.

mselkee


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Would one of you tell the dumb Floridian what a triangle tube is?


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Company name

http://http//www.triangletube.com/TriangleTubeProductList.aspx?CatID=1http://www.triangletube.com/TriangleTubeProductList.aspx?CatID=1

They make/import hi efficiency products water heating products.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Chaos Theory in part "the more complex the system the more prone to failure that system is." stick with an 80% + atmospheric vented boiler you'll be able to fix it 20+ years down the road. when that MOD-CON boiler breaks pray you'll have heat back in a week waiting for parts. K.I.S.S. keep it simple and know the heat will be there when you set the t-stat.


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Point well taken sir! There is a lot of "stuff" required to keep a 90%+ boiler working. I had a customer loose a SS HX on a mod con this last winter....4 years old.(-20F nights) I didn't sleep for a few days waiting for parts. That being said, I suppose a wood burning stove is even less complicated (I have one as a back up at my house). 

Hi efficiency is where we are heading, like it or not. Do your homework and don't believe anything the sales people say. 40 year lifespan CI boilers are going to be a thing of the past. 

I give my customers the option(hi not so hi)............and explain the pitfalls. For the most part they are willing to suck it up and go with the 90+ stuff because they think it's the right thing to do. More parts = more work!


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think i am going to go with the Triangle Tube. But I am also using the chimney for a back up wood stove:yes::yes:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

If it matters, Maine and tankless scares me


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

Why?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have installed one triangle tube as a supplemental potable WH on a geo-thermal system. It was removed after 3 years and a condensing WH was installed. I don't have the numbers but, the HO said it was scarey expensive to operate.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What does "mod con" mean? Modulation controlled????


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Modulating/Condensing


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So it modulates heat output while maintaining condensing efficiency throughout the modulation range?


----------



## amh112181 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes it does, except on a call for hot water it goes full blast for recovery, On heat call it runs based on outside temp.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I Am A Huge Lochinvar Fan. Put Em In Wherever I Can. You Will Not Be Sorry. Controls Are Simple And I Havent Had 1 Yet Be A Pain.
Put In 2 Triangle Tube Solos In My Life...no Issues With Them Either. The Guy Around Here That Loves Buderus Is A Clown So I Havent Even Bothered To Try One...he Likes Baxi Too...but Like I Said He Is An Absolute Clown.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Columbia Boiler. :thumbsup:
or Utica (same thing)


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I install lots of the solo 110"s in alberta using low loss headers & indirect water heaters(areo rtv-52 or rtv75) Never have had an issue with any units as long as they are installed correctly. I don't know why u would use a rinnai along with the boiler for som hot. Why not install a s.s indirect & kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------

